# Boarders: Does the look of a stall/barn matter?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would prefer a wooden barn, but that's just because I like how they look. Long term upkeep is easier on a metal barn. I wouldn't pick a barn based on what it's made out of... it's what is inside 

I do like powder-coated stalls, they just look nicer to me.

And I would choose the round wood fence before the vinyl. It's sturdier and if a horse runs into vinyl they can get hurt pretty easily because the vinyl is leaves jagged edges when it breaks.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

The wood barn looks super nice. But IMO, I believe I would go with the metal barn with the white vinyl fencing. Reason being the upkeep. With wood, you're going to be constantly having to paint or stain to keep things looking really nice. I would do the inside in wood though. I have seen some beautiful and functional stall fronts. Of course lining the wall against the outside wall in wood, and maybe some insulation in the top of the barn just for storm noise control. But, those are just my thoughts. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Metal for low maintanence. Wood fencing that is naturally weathered, again for low maint. Too many other things to do besides paint. In cold climates the plastic is brittle and breaks.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

As long as the barn has no real safety hazards then it really doesnt matter to me


----------



## rdn1234 (Jan 3, 2010)

The biggest thing for me is the price to keep my horse there.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess the only thing I look for is cleanliness.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Price of board vs amenities & service offered are important but the most important is safety for my horse.

Metal barns are fine as long as they are safe (no metal easily kicked thru in areas that horse will be turned out, etc). Wood barns are pretty so that is a good thing. 

White vinyl fencing is pretty but can break pretty easily especially in colder climates. 


If you are going for a high end boarder then yes, for sure go with what is prettier (and safe).


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I was thinking of those modular barns like barn pros or choice barns. I am thinking about looking into a modular barn from horizon structures with european stall fronts.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you are wanting to make a high end boarding barn then everything must be as safe as possible. I would not choose either of those fences for my "best choice" although the wood is better. As far as for the barn? I would hire a reputable builder to make sure that your ventilation, etc.. is up to snuff. So many barns end up with condensation issues and black mold, or dust.

If you want a middle to lower end barn, then put in what is economical and safe. A modular barn would be good for this route too.

Basically, if you're expecting to charge $600/mo and up for indoor board, your facility needs to be very good. Anything lower and you can skimp on some expense. Personally, I don't really care how stuff looks as long as it is safe and clean. Safety and cleanliness tend to go hand in hand.

Good luck!


----------

